# Our sweet Malik has left us



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Almost 9 weeks after his splenectomy and diagnosis with hemangiosarcoma, Malik decided it was time and left us, on March 29. He clearly let us know and I am grateful for that. He was doing really well, low energy but still smiling, but his state worsened within 12 hours and we knew. He didn't appear to suffer at all, even got up and barked at the vet when he knocked at the door 
Everything went very peacefully and beautifully.
But he leaves a hole in our heart, and in the house. It's been very painful to live without him, his sweet sweet nature and noble spirit. But he was past 11, had a wonderful life, was loved by many aside than my hb and me, and leaves a lovely memory of his presence in this world.
May he be well, may he be happy, may his spirit soar.
We will always love you, Malik.
http://s5.photobucket.com/user/Sindyeli/library/


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

to the end "even got up and barked at the vet when he knocked at the door "

what a dog ---

may his spirit soar


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. 11 years is a long time to love a dog, losing them gets harder and harder.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.RIP Malik.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Losing a dog is so heartbreaking... Rest peacefully, Malik.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

6 photos
https://flic.kr/s/aHskxLiKF1


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of your handsome Malik  RIP


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss . Run free sweet Malik run free.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What a beautiful, sweet boy, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

RIP buddy


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss, we have all been there. Cherish your memories until the day you see him again. Run free, sweet Malik!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Malik run free sweet boy.


----------



## SonnysMom (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry...rest peacefully, sweet Malik. My boy Sonny also survived approximately 9 weeks, and also barked at the vet when he came to our door. I hope he is playing with Malik by the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you, everyone, for your kind words. This forum has been wonderful over these years and I am grateful for the help I got. I will visit on occasion. May all your furry friends be well, and you as well.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Malik.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Run free Malik!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Hemangiosarcoma is such a horrible, horrible disease that takes way too many of our dogs.

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photos and such a happy and handsome boy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I love his pics, so cute when they get old. So sorry you lost him, worst feeling ever. At least it sounds like he was happy up until the end, dosent sound like he was suffering. Will be thinking of you and Malik


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry - lost my boy 3 weeks ago and it hurts so much - they are all running together at the Bridge.


----------

